# Jelly!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Picked the last a my grapes before the freeze hit an made Jelly!








Gotta do the last of it tammarraw.

My dad planted these grape vines well over 40 years ago, they make good wine an jelly.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Very cool! I think this weekend I finally get to try my new pressure canner! I wish I had more jars though. I just might have to stop at wally world on the way home Friday!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, jars be the biggest part a cannin. But, keep yer eyes open, I pick em up at garage sales an the thrift stores sometimes. Also, craigslist er the newspaper. 

Good luck with the cannin!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking good. Grapes are on my list to plant for next year along with some american plum and nanking cherries.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Coot, did you use the pressure canner for this or a water bath? If the pressure canner, how long did you process the jars for after letting it vent?

Thanks!
Dak


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I steam canned mine. 10 minutes.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

What is steam canning?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

It be a canner some what like a waterbath canner but uses steam instead. Uses alot less water.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

This be perty close ta the steam canner I got:








Works real well.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok thanks never heard of that before.


----------

